# 1999 Hymer B584 Motorhome Damaged Repairable Salvage



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

A nice project for someone with deep pockets.... see the nearside pics.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1999-HYMER-B5...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item27b93aa574

actually needs a whole new side panel...an expensive nightmare and prob not worth it for that money


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I reckon that could be patched up quite easily

A lot of the damage seems superficial.

Better value for money than your avatar!


----------

